# Powdered Blue Cheese



## JGDean (Nov 29, 2013)

I received a sample of powdered blue cheese the last time I ordered spices from SpiceSage. Do you have any recipes or ideas to experiment with?


----------



## silentmeow (Nov 29, 2013)

No ideas at this point except a cracker dip of sorts.  Will be interested in the replys.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 29, 2013)

How does it taste? That would be the first thing I would determine before I thought of a way to try and use it. If it has any type of funky/artificial taste, it is headed for the garbage.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 29, 2013)

We used to sell a powdered blue cheese product that you would mix with  to make a dip or dressing. It never sold very well. I remember throwing the last few in the garbage after the best before date expired.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 29, 2013)

I tasted it. It tastes like blue cheese, just powdery. My neighbor suggested adding it to breading for Buffalo wings, only I don't usually bread them.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 29, 2013)

Commonly used to make dressing. As Rock has said above.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks! I guess I'll get some greek yogurt or sour cream and try to do a veggie dip.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 29, 2013)

sprinkle it on popcorn, mix it with breadcrumbs and use it on chicken, add some to the next macaroni and cheese you make.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 29, 2013)

Yum, popcorn!


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 29, 2013)

There's a method of putting soda crackers in a plastic bag, sprinkling the "seasoning" in, pouring a some oil, maybe 1/4 cup for a tube of crackers.   Then gently rolling the crackers around in the mix every hour or so until all are coated, allow the flavors to mellow and you are supposed to have seasoned crackers.   I tried it with powdered cheddar and powdered ranch dressing and it make an OK snack cracker but batch was enough for my family.  I might try it again if I can find the directions.


----------

